# these lazy ****ing *******s



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

down 15 without dirk!? this is ****ing ridiculous.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Is your boy AI among the lazy ones?


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

Sliccat said:


> down 15 without dirk!? this is ****ing ridiculous.


yawn...


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

up 5 now.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

and a 23-7 run puts denver up 8 at the end of 3.

Slic keep *****ing cuz I think everytime you do we do something good. I think we found our good luck charm:smile:


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Nene hasnt made an appearence yet.......


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

hroz said:


> Nene hasnt made an appearence yet.......


he came in at the very end of the game


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

bball2223 said:


> Is your boy AI among the lazy ones?


of course not :sadbanana:


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Why is it these guys can only play a half of basketball? And why the hell has AI been on the court the whole second half for two games? Karl needs to loosen up his rotation or something, because these guys don't know how to play for 48 minutes.


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

Chucky not playing is killing us.
JR not playing mroe is killing us.
AC playing too much is killing us.
Najera on Shaq is killing us.
Nene needs more playing time.
Karl needs to sub more.
Melo needs tha ball to be effective, get it to him.
Camby needs to stay his tall butt down low...stop roaming out for 3's.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

They bounced back tonight and picked up the win over Phoenix 126-120. AI with 31 and Melo with 25/8/4.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

How bad was the loss last night? Bull****. 

Here's to Phoenix handling Dallas today. :cheers:


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

thaKEAF said:


> How bad was the loss last night? Bull****.
> 
> Here's to Phoenix handling Dallas today. :cheers:


i just want to pretend that never happened.


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

Sliccat said:


> i just want to pretend that never happened.


just like you will pretend tonight's loss to my sonics didn't happened, but it did, in 2 overtimes the nuggets scored 147 but the supes scored 151


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

*Re: these lazy....*

At least we'll have a team next year...Seattle won't.


----------



## kirov (Jun 9, 2003)

touche...


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

knicksfan89 said:


> just like you will pretend tonight's loss to my sonics didn't happened, but it did, in 2 overtimes the nuggets scored 147 but the supes scored 151


Dude you can't have the username "knicksfan" and refer to the Sonics as "my Sonics." Come now, it just does not work that way.


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

Congrats nuggets fans.


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

FreshCo said:


> Congrats nuggets fans.


Thanks. I think the horrible losses actually make the quality wins that much more enjoyable. That said, no more horrible losses, please. From here on out.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

I was watching your guys game today vs the Warriors and realized the nugs have some guys with tattoos out of their mind. Every single one of your starters are tatted up, sleeves on both arms...and then JR smith seems like he has too much tattoos. Just an observation, haha..pretty neat.


----------



## kirov (Jun 9, 2003)

screw kobe and paul,let's give mvp to ai


----------



## ballistixxx (Jan 24, 2006)

Kekai said:


> I was watching your guys game today vs the Warriors and realized the nugs have some guys with tattoos out of their mind. Every single one of your starters are tatted up, sleeves on both arms...and then JR smith seems like he has too much tattoos. Just an observation, haha..pretty neat.


we're thugs...

got a problem?


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

LMAO...no no no thug please dont beat me up


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

camby's "tat" is embarassing.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Whats his tat of?


----------



## NikesNextDynasty (Mar 31, 2008)

kirov said:


> screw kobe and paul,let's give mvp to ai


While were at it, we can go ahead and name AI to the NBA 1st Team all defense.

Chris Paul deserves the MVP.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

looked like a joke idiot


----------



## kirov (Jun 9, 2003)

NikesNextDynasty said:


> While were at it, we can go ahead and name AI to the NBA 1st Team all defense.
> 
> Chris Paul deserves the MVP.


just relax


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

the NBA is serious business huh? :laugh:


----------

